# A new neonic study on queen health



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

It's a very hard read but what I got from it (along with info from local beeks here in Illinois) is that the queen herself is not affected much when in the mating process. I believe the study shows that the queen's health is effected by what she's fed as far as neonic exposure is concerned. I suppose the combs may or may not absorb some of the neonics. Anyone know? 

The neonic exposure here is from planting. The seeds are coated with the neonics. There is some type of powdered lubricant used in the planting machine. The dust (lubricant) along with bits of neonics blows in the wind just at the time when bees are out gathering pollen and some nectar. Bees are like flying dust magnets. They bring home the neonics, expose the queen to it and she either dies or starts laying drones after a short time. (days or weeks)

There was a lot of supercedure going on in my apiaries just a few weeks after planting time. Go figure.


----------



## SoylentYellow (Dec 10, 2013)

Agree hard to follow everything, but if I'm reading it right they start with 28 & 29 queens in control and treatment and after four weeks have 16 and 22 queens in control and treatment.
It doesn't seem like a lot of insects to test, and I'm uncertain if that is unexpected high control mortality or if that is normal for that period of time.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Ian said:


> What's your take on this one guys?


Don't feed your developing queens with pesticide infused pollen supplements. Duh!!!! 

Seriously though, I'd like to see the results of the same study done with AI performed on both control and treatment colonies. I think it would provide a clearer picture on the physiological effects, if any. After all, the article didn't go into detail (from what I gathered) on the amount of drones used between the two groups or even if both groups were placed in the same location. This would also have a significant effect on the physiology of queen success. Also, what if it's not queen success but rather drone success?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Listening in on another conversation. 

The tainted pollen was fed during cell building. 
A comment was made, nurse bees do not pass much toxin along in royal jelly.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>rned. I suppose the combs may or may not absorb some of the neonics. Anyone know? <<


>>quote Randy Oliver 
Would be plausible if neonics were lipophilic and dissolved into and out of
the wax. But they don't to any extent.<


----------

